# Craftsman 247.29000 (2014) rear-engine metal on metal sound



## sparker (May 16, 2021)

Craftsman 247.29000 (2014) rear-engine riding mower

In 2019, I was getting a metal on metal sound and found the tap screw holding one end of the deck belt keeper to the frame had fallen out. I secured that, and the sound went away.

Last week, the sound was back, whether the blade was engaged or not, and the bolt I had used to secure the deck belt keeper came out. I secured the deck belt keeper again, but the sound persists when the blade is not engaged and the engine is idling. If I engage the blade, the sound goes away.

Of course it's hard to try to track down when the engine isn't running and I don't want to poke my hand around the belt and pulley's while its running.

Any suggestions?


----------



## sixbales (May 18, 2011)

Hello sparker, welcome....
I would get a bottle of spray oil and spray various items on the deck to see if you can alter the sound. If you can change or eliminate the sound, you are close to the source. Take care....


----------

